# Circles in a Forest



## VisExp (Aug 3, 2008)

This is the pen I am sending Mike  (Hosspen) my PITH partner.  My apologies for being past the due date Mike, I  hope the wait is worth it.  The pen is packaged and will be in the mail first thing Monday.

During some e-mail exchanges Mike  mentioned that he liked the Sierra Click, was intrigued with my aluminum inlays  and he was continually trying new  materials and constantly searching for unique woods or  wood with a story behind  it.  This pen seemed to fit the bill:

“Circles in a Forest”  made with African Blackwood from South  Africa and aluminum inlays made by someone originally from  Africa 

As always, any  comments and critiques are greatly appreciated.




​

When I make the  “Circles in a Forest” Sierra blank I find it  efficient to make two at the same time.  I have donated the “sister” blank to a  raffle being held to benefit Eagle’s family.  More details on this and other  great prizes can be seen at http://forum.eagleswoodworking.com/index.php/topic,7.0.html


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 3, 2008)

Spectacular work Keith!!!!  I'm really hoping my raffle ticket is pulled for this blank:biggrin:


----------



## nylajune (Aug 3, 2008)

The Sierra Click is not one of my favorite kits....the clicker on top looks odd to me.  BUT, the aluminum inlays in this blank are awesome, Keith! :good: Hope to see more aluminum inlay creations in the future!


----------



## arjudy (Aug 3, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic, Keith.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 3, 2008)

simply stunning


----------



## igran7 (Aug 3, 2008)

Another beautiful creation Keith.  You keep amazing me with your pens!  Awesome Job!


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Aug 3, 2008)

Finding it difficult to type with my jaw on the keyboard and my tongue on the floor.

A truly beautiful and amazing pen.

Am I the only one who gets jealous looking at these things? 

Just wondering.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I love the blank, I love the sierra click. Beautiful pen.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Aug 4, 2008)

Another beauty, Keith.


----------



## brycej (Aug 4, 2008)

That is an amazing pen. Looks very nice on the Sierra Click.


----------



## Grizz (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh man.... wow ....whew....

Okay, how do you do that?


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 4, 2008)

excellent work and presentation.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 4, 2008)

Fabulous pen, great work.


----------



## novop711 (Aug 4, 2008)

Excellent work, and I like the design.


----------



## Hosspen (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow! Wow! Wow! What an awesome pen!  That combination is striking!  You are the master of the inlaid "circles in the forest" as far as I'm concerned.  I can't believe I'm the lucky recipient of this work of art. Thank You


----------



## VisExp (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for the positive comments everyone.



Hosspen said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! What an awesome pen!  That combination is striking!  You are the master of the inlaid "circles in the forest" as far as I'm concerned.  I can't believe I'm the lucky recipient of this work of art. Thank You



You're welcome Mike.  It's been fun getting to know you and Alan (my other PITH partner).  This has been a fun PITH


----------



## papaturner (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome work......Beautiful pen.


----------



## Roy_Quast (Aug 4, 2008)

I am way past jealous on this one. That is one BEAUTIFUL pen. I think Mike will forgive you for being a little late.....I know I would.


----------



## clthayer (Aug 4, 2008)

That's a jaw dropping WOW pen.  I can see how it's done, but can't guess how you get the cuts consistent.

Or maybe I'm an idiot and don't have a clue how you do it.


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 4, 2008)

Simply STUNNING!!! well worth the wait!


----------

